# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى الرياضي >  نادال يتأهل سريعا للدور الثالث برولان جاروس

## The Gentle Man

حقق النجم الأسباني رافاييل نادال المصنف الأول على العالم ، فوزا سريعا على الروسي تيموراز جاباشفيلي 6/1 و6/4 و6/2 اليوم الأربعاء في الدور الثاني من بطولة فرنسا المفتوحة للتنس (رولان جاروس) البالغ مجموع جوائزها 5ر15 مليون يورو ، وبذا يتفرغ نادال عاشق لعبة كرة القدم لمتابعة المباراة المرتقبة بين برشلونة الأسباني ومانشستر يونايتد الإنجليزي في نهائي دوري أبطال أوروبا ، والتي تقام على الاستاد الأولمبي بالعاصمة الإيطالية روما.



ولم يحتاج نادال المهووس بفريق برشلونة سوى لتسعين دقيقة للإطاحة بمنافسه الروسي ، ثم ذهب إلى المؤتمر الصحفي قبل حتى أن يغتسل ، في زمن قياسي جديد للمصنف الأول على العالم.



وقال نادال "لعبت بشكل أفضل اليوم مقارنة بالدور الأول ، هذا أمر إيجابي ، سعيد بالتأهل إلى الدور الثالث ، من الرائع تحقيق رقم قياسي ولكني أركز أكثر على المباراة القادمة ، الشيء الأهم هو محاولة البقاء هنا حتى يوم الأحد المقبل".



وحقق نادال ، الفائز بلقب البطولة أربع مرات من قبل ، فوزه الثلاثين له على التوالي اليوم في رولان جاروس ليحطم بذلك الرقم القياسي المسجل باسم الأمريكية كريس إفيرت التي حققت 29 انتصارا متتاليا في البطولة بين عامي 1974 و1981 . علما بأنها لم تشارك في البطولة أعوام 1976 و1977 و1978 .



البريطاني آندي موراي VS الإيطالي بوتيتو ستاراتشي 

وحقق لاعب التنس البريطاني آندي موراي فوزا صعبا على الإيطالي بوتيتو ستاراتشي وتغلب عليه 6/3 و2/6 و7/5 و6/4 ليتأهل على حسابه إلى الدور الثالث.
واحتاج موراي إلى ساعتين و40 دقيقة لتحقيق الفوز في أول مباراة تجمعه بالإيطالي ستاراتشي المصنف 104 على العالم. وقد قدم موراي بذلك أفضل عرض له في رولان جاروس.



التشيلي فيرناندو جونزاليس VS البرتغالي روي ماتشادو 

ولحق التشيلي فيرناندو جونزاليس المصنف 12 للبطولة بموراي المصنف الثالث للبطولة في الدور الثالث بعدما فاز على البرتغالي روي ماتشادو 6/3 و6/2 و6/3 .




الفرنسي جيل سيمون VS الأمريكي روبرت كيندريك 

كذلك تغلب الفرنسي جيل سيمون المصنف السابع للبطولة على الأمريكي روبرت كيندريك 7/5 و6/صفر و6/1 والأسباني فيرناندو فيرداسكو المصنف الثامن للبطولة على الألماني فيليب بيتشنر 6/1 و6/2 و6/3 والكرواتي مارين سيليتش المصنف 13 للبطولة على الإسرائيلي دودي سيلا 6/صفر و6/3 و6/1 .



واستكملت مباراتان بالدور الأول كانت توقفتا أمس الثلاثاء بسبب حلول الظلام ، حيث تغلب البلجيكي كريستوف روشوس على الفرنسي فابريس سانتورو 6/3 و6/1 و3/6 و6/4 والفرنسي أرنو كليمن على الروسي دميتري تورسونوف 6/3 و3/6 و6/4 و6/1 .



وفي الدور الثاني لفئة الرجال تغلب الصربي يانكو تيسبارفيتش على الأسباني فيلسيانو لوبيز 6/7 (9/11) و6/4 و7/6 (7/4) و6/3 والأسباني نيكولاس الماجرو على اللاتفي ارنستس جولبيس 6/7 (4/7) و7/6 (7/5) و6/3 و6/2 والتشيكي راديك ستيبانك على الفرنسي ماثيو مونكورت 6/4 و4/6 و6/4 و6/4 .



كذلك تغلب الروماني فيكتور هانيسكو على الروسي ميخائيل يوجني 7/5 و7/5 و7/5 والسويسري ستانيسلاس فافرينكا على الشيلي نيكولاس ماسو 6/1 و6/1 و6/2 .

----------

